# Resilient channel builds and attaching things



## MeatHanky (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Long time lurker, but finally able to build out my theater. So much great info from here!

I have a question regarding resilient channel walls/ceilings and how to attach things to the walls. I plan on using res channel but wondering how to a) mount the projector, and b) I plan on building a fabric false front wall, using an AT screen. How to I secure that structure? Liquid nails?

Cheers, and thanks in advance!
Ned


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You will find that clips and hat channel will be a much firmer and less easy to mess up solution.

Just make sure you have an additional channel where your mounting points need to be.


----------



## MeatHanky (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Bryan,

Thanks for the quick reply. I've definitely seen your name around here enough to take your word as reference. 

So here's the situation... the clips are not that readily available here, though to be honest, i haven't asked anywhere to order them. I haven't checked my stud layout either - if it's 16", clips will be way out of budget. If they're 24", then I think I can go the extra expense, provided they're still in the $5 mark (I'm in Canada). 

Let's say the clips are a no go though. Should I still bother with the Bailey res channel or skip it altogether? I will also be doing dual 5/8" with Green Glue. 

Cheers,
Ned


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can't do clips, you can do the poor mans version. Use firring strips perpendicular to the studs and only screw the drywall and whatever you have to hang on the firring - not into the studs. It will still flex some but be plenty strong to hold things up.


----------



## MeatHanky (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, so I did some research and made some calls - all bad, haha.

The studs are 16" OC, so the clip calculator tells me I'd need ~266 clips. Being in Canada and with our dollar so low, the cheapest I could price this out at is +$1600 for clips alone. The next house, maybe, but right now I just can't justify it. 

So regarding your suggestion of firring strips (firring? furring? any difference?), do you mean wood firring strips? Do I space them like I would hat/res channel? Do I fasten them to studs like channel or clips (ie, every stud or spaced)?

Sorry for all the questions - it's my first real build.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes - wood firring strips - same thing.

You run long strips perpendicular to the joists. 

Try this first though - http://www.soundproofingcompany.com...oundproofing-clips/ib-1-sound-isolation-clip/

Should be like 1/3 of the price you said as of last time I checked.


----------



## MeatHanky (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I emailed them a couple of days ago, still no response, so I may call tomorrow. A friend in the construction business said he may be able to get Genie clips for a better price too, so we'll see. 

Now this may be a silly question, and I'm guessing I know the answer, but would there be any value in doing the ceiling alone with clips, firring on the walls?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sure - that can work also.

Or, save some money and get DC-04 clips and build the walls 1/2' short. Then they are already decoupled so you just do the ceiling.


----------



## MeatHanky (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Bryan,

I just looked into your last suggestion here. If I'm reading it correctly...

Add a 1" furring strip to the bottom plate, do a staggered stud, cut the studs 1/2" short and attach with dc04 clips. Then I could fasten my drywall directly to walls without worrying clips or channel, etc. 

Is this right?

Btw, I finally received a reply regarding the IB1 clips - they are quite a bit cheaper. It's still pricey (due to our dollar right now), but it is a possible option.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you do staggered stud, there is no need to do the firring or channel. Still want to do the DC-04 clips at the top to decouple. Then you only do clips and channel for the ceiling.

If not staggered stud, use firring a couple inches above the bottom plate and a couple inches below the top plate. Then 1-2 firring strips between. Still need to do DC-04 at the top to decouple from the floor above.


----------

